# Délai de connection dépassé



## GsXisme (2 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,
Je possède un MBA depuis fin juin.
Pendant plusieurs semaines j'ai pu accéder à internet via le Wifi sans problème et "à la vitesse de l'éclair".
Depuis quelques semaines, j'ai de grosse difficulté à me connecter sur le réseau. 
Le message d'erreur "délai de connection dépassé" s'affiche lorsque je tente de me connecter sur le net.
Il n'y a aucune "logique" d'échec de connexion. Quelques fois j'y arrive au premier démarrage, d'autre je dois faire plusieurs tentatives. Idem lorsque je coupe et me re-connecte le wifi, idem lorsque je re-sélectionne mon réseau et clic sur "rejoindre", idem en allant dans préférence réseau et diagnostic, des fois j'y arrive et d'autres pas. 
Dans mon voisinage il y a un réseau non sécurisé. J'ai fait quelques tentatives de connexion, le problème est le même. J'en déduis donc que le problème ne vient pas du réseau mais de l'ordi.

Il y a déjà se sujet dans le forum mais je n'y ai pas trouvé de solution.

Quelqu'un a t-il la solution à mon problème ?

Merci d'avance,
Pascal


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 à tout hasard, au cas où la survenue du problème serait liée à des interférences, change le canal de ton routeur wifi (manip à faire systématiquement quand la connexion wifi se dégrade).

Si tu veux aller un peu plus loin, savoir si il y beaucoup d'interférences et savoir quel canal utiliser de préférence : installe "Signal", gratuit sur l'Appstore.


----------



## GsXisme (3 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> à tout hasard, au cas où la survenue du problème serait liée à des interférences, change le canal de ton routeur wifi (manip à faire systématiquement quand la connexion wifi se dégrade).
> 
> Si tu veux aller un peu plus loin, savoir si il y beaucoup d'interférences et savoir quel canal utiliser de préférence : installe "Signal", gratuit sur l'Appstore.



Merci Renaud,

Sur l'Appstore il y à un programme "signal" à 0,79? est ce bien celui là ?

Bien à toi, Pascal


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2012)

Ah oui, pardon, je croyais qu'il était gratuit....

C'est bien celui-là.

Désolé :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (4 Octobre 2012)

Merci pour nous faire connaître  SIGNAL. Mais, en pratique à quoi sert cette application, à part à voir l'état du signal. D'autre part je peux souvent lire  une suggestion qui consiste à changer le CANAL... mais, pour les non-spécialistes, comment changer le canal de la borne Wi-Fi Airport ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2012)

Signal ne fait pas que montrer le niveau du signal.

Elle affiche le niveau d'interférence, et à partir d'un certain seuil, affiche les canaux suggérés.

Pour choisir le canal : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...-802-11n-comment-changer-le-canal-713202.html


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (4 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Signal ne fait pas que montrer le niveau du signal.
> 
> Elle affiche le niveau d'interférence, et à partir d'un certain seuil, affiche les canaux suggérés.
> 
> Pour choisir le canal : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...-802-11n-comment-changer-le-canal-713202.html



MERCI. Mais hélas, l'utilitaire Airport a changé sa présentation ... et plus moyen de joindre une capture d'écran sur ces forums ...


----------



## JeffZeze (4 Octobre 2012)

Problème de temps en temps rencontré pour moi... uniquement avec des Livebox (chez mes parents ou ceux de mon amie), jamais rencontré sur ma Neufbox, ni sur des Bbox ou Freebox de pote. Chez mes parents c'est par période, parfois je débarque j'ouvre l'ordi et impossible de se connecter (sauf redémarrage de la box), parfois ça marche, je ferme l'ordi, je reviens 20 minutes après et plus moyen de me connecter...
Sachant que la Livebox est la plus lente à démarrer (5 minutes pour ça... là où la neufbox met moins d'une minute... déprimant !)...
Jamais réussi à trouver une origine, que je situais plutôt du côté d'Orange...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2012)

AMBASSADOR a dit:


> MERCI. Mais hélas, l'utilitaire Airport a changé sa présentation



Et là ? :


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (4 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Et là ? :



Merci de continuer à m'aider 
Alors, j'ai l'onglet "Sans fil" mais dans cette fenêtre pas de bouton vers CANAL. Mais si je clique sur un bouton dans cette fenêtre, le bouton "Options d'accès sans fil", une autre fenêtre apparait avec 2 lignes: Canal 2,4 GHz et Canal 5 GHz qui sont par défaut tous les deux en "Automatique"... que faire ? Ces aspects techniques sont du chinois pour moi, désolé. Et, comment faites vous pour ajouter une pièce jointe comme la capture d'écran de l'utilitaire airport ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2012)

Tu as trouvé, alors...

Si par défaut les canaux sont en "automatique", peut-on les changer ??

Pour les pièces jointes, passer par un hébergeur et coller le lien dans le message : la capture apparaitra.

Exemple : http://fotoforum.fr/index.php?a=in&u=&sid=


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (4 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Tu as trouvé, alors...
> 
> Si par défaut les canaux sont en "automatique", peut-on les changer ??
> 
> ...



Oui, j'ai trouvé finalement les boutons "CANAL". Mais je vais en rester là car mes compétences informatiques sont trop limitées dans ce domaine. 

*MERCI à toi !  *


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2012)

Si tu trouvé comment changer les canaux, tu ne prends aucun risque à tester un canal.

L'ordinateur, lui, change automatiquement pour "suivre" la borne.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (5 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Si tu trouvé comment changer les canaux, tu ne prends aucun risque à tester un canal.
> 
> L'ordinateur, lui, change automatiquement pour "suivre" la borne.



Ah, voilà qui est rassurant. Je vais tester tout çà et reviens avec mes commentaires et expérience


----------



## GsXisme (5 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> à tout hasard, au cas où la survenue du problème serait liée à des interférences, change le canal de ton routeur wifi (manip à faire systématiquement quand la connexion wifi se dégrade).
> 
> Si tu veux aller un peu plus loin, savoir si il y beaucoup d'interférences et savoir quel canal utiliser de préférence : installe "Signal", gratuit sur l'Appstore.


 
Renaud,

j'ai fait l'essai avec d'autres canaux et malheureusement, tjs le même problème

Bien à toi,

Pascal


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (7 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Si tu trouvé comment changer les canaux, tu ne prends aucun risque à tester un canal.
> 
> L'ordinateur, lui, change automatiquement pour "suivre" la borne.



Effectivement, comme tu me l'as conseillé et expliqué j'ai changé la configuration d'un canal: comme la borne est bi-bandes (Canal 2,4 GHz et 5 GHz) j'ai seulement changé le Canal de la bande 1 (Canal 2,4 GHz). Du mode AUTOMATIQUE j'ai choisi le canal 6.  Pourquoi le 6 ?  Et bien parce que SIGNAL me l'a proposé tout simplement. 
*Résultat: très satisfaisant depuis 3 jours 
*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2012)

Eh ben voilà... 

Content que ça marche, et pourvu que ça dure


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (10 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Eh ben voilà...
> 
> Content que ça marche, et pourvu que ça dure



*Et oui, çà dure 
*Avec amélioration de la vitesse de chargement des pages. 
MERCI !


----------



## GsXisme (10 Octobre 2012)

GsXisme a dit:


> Renaud,
> 
> j'ai fait l'essai avec d'autres canaux et malheureusement, tjs le même problème
> 
> ...



Après téléchargement de "signal" et essai avec plusieurs canaux, je constate une amélioration mais le problème persiste.
Signal qualifie le canal d'excellent et malgré cela,  après que l'ordi se soit mis en veille ou que je le referme/ré ouvre l'ordi n'arrive pas à ce reconnecter au réseau via le wifi.

Est ce je dois envoyer l'ordi en réparation ? 

Lors de la première utilisation de "signal" ce programme m'a renseigner les meilleurs canaux.
Depuis, je n'ai plus cette info.

Que puis je faire ?

Merci d'avance,

Pascal


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2012)

GsXisme a dit:


> Lors de la première utilisation de "signal" ce programme m'a renseigner les meilleurs canaux.
> Depuis, je n'ai plus cette info.


Bonsoir,

 Signal ne te suggère des canaux qu'à partir d'un certain niveau d'interférence.

Si tu es en dessous de ce seuil, il ne propose rien.

Pour le reste je ne sais pas répondre.


----------

